# So nobody told me how much raspberry roots like to wander....



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

And I spent half the morning digging up raspberry sprouts/roots from the garden. Yikes LOL. I tried telling them they have their own bed and need to stay there.:umno: They don't listen very well.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Nope, raspberries pretty much do what they want. They are a nuisance in a raised bed. I till between my rows to discourage them. It doesn't always work.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh lordy lordy. Raspberries will take over even the MINT patch! We have wild blackcaps around here. Wonderful taste, but you can't keep them in line! Pigs work, I hear...going to try them this year 

The chickens did a decent job at keeping a small area clear, and I'm hoping the rabbits help 

Tilling between rows does seem to be the only wayto keep them from taking over in a garden.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

I went 18" deep with aluminum flashing before putting out raspberries. That held them for about 3 years.

Next time they will get there own bed very far away from anything else. The only way I've found to contain them is not water where you don't want them. But that would work only in dry climates.


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

We have 2 foot wide strips of carpet between the rows and between the raspberry bed and veggie garden .The raspberries go underneath that and get into the veggie garden! I have tried to use landscape fabric and it doesn't work, they break through it. The carpet has been the only thing that has worked for me. A friend of mine cut off the bottom of a few buckets and planted the buckets in the ground and then planted the raspberries in the bucket and that has worked for her. They are persistant buggers!


----------



## SerenityMama (Aug 26, 2009)

Well thank you for telling me  we are hoping to plant some this year or early next spring. I will have to inform hubby of this so we can be prepared, maybe since we do live in AZ and use driplines it will help maintain their zone, I mean if we don't water it regularly there is no water to find so they will stay with their water right???


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I never watered once last year....


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

We're planting raspberries this year. Our patch(es) will be nowhere near our garden. You don't need to plant many plants because they spread so well.

Remember that you should not plant black raspberries and red raspberries close to each other. One color often carries a disease that you don't want the other variety to get.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Ahhh...I love the fact that raspberries wander. It gives me the ability to share plants with everyone who wants some! We have one patch that is about 30 x 40 feet and one that is about 20 x 30 feet (no rows, just two big round-ish areas). I believe there are 5 or 6 people that I have promised plants to, so I'll be digging feverishly within the next week or so.


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm going to try planting raspberries AGAIN this year. I have tried in the past, but I think the plants we got were "carpy". At this point, I'd be happy if they spread!

I'm planting them near my compost bin, far from my other gardens. I'm such a raspberry lover, I would welcome the problem of having too many plants!

Wish me luck!


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

Around here, 3 inch tall raspberry starts are $3 each. Or 1 1/2 dozen eggs. I'm trading for 10 plants, and *hoping* they spread! If you have to dig them up anyway, put them on Craigslist!
Kit


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

You're making my mouth water.


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh, I don't mind that the spread I love all the berries we get....just wish they would spread AWAY from the veggie garden.


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

Our raspberries spread like mad, I have two rows of them. Each Spring, I have to get in there and mercilessly yank those that are coming up between the 2 rows.

I've given away lots and keep doing that, but I have too many shoots spring up....


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Goats?


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

a 3 or 4" barrier will generally keep them where you want them..even that plastic edging that comes on a roll might help..if you put them in a raised bed they generally will be quite well behaved


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I must have mutant ones then, as they have a barrier and still I spent an hour removing the suckers LOL I wouldn't mind the spread if I had a bigger place, then they could spread to thier heart's content.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

This is a timely thread- I just bought a couple of black raspberry plant to try. I don't have a place for them to spread where the goats can't get to them. 
But I do have an old horse trough that the horses punched out the bottom by standing in it. Maybe that can be a planter for them?


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

You are worrying me. I planted 4 last fall. I know that the Amish cut them back close every year but I hadn't considered them "walking". Maybe if I till the area directly around them?


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

My raspberry canes grow great next to the woods. I get thousands of canes growing in the woods which I often transplant this time of year, or dig up for a select few. I have started a line of them where it's more convenient to me, but it's next to trees and a creekbed so it's not taking up yard space or garden space. 

They often start new canes by the tops of the canes growing and touching the ground. They root there and start a new plant.

I did not know about not planting red in with the black raspberry canes tho. Is this something others have heard of?

ETA: A 92 yr old man taught us that if you put t-posts in, and tie the new canes up to it, cutting the canes down to about 2 1/2-3 feet and leave 7 new canes per post, they will do the best. We've had the best luck with that. You can tell the new canes from the old - the new canes look like they have a powdery look to them.


----------

